# Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 help



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I need some help from anyone using a Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 or 2i2. I purchased what looked like a mint 2i4 unit this afternoon from a seller at the Ottawa show. I was assured that the unit worked fine. When I got home I realized that to get the software you need a code card that was not included in the box. I went on the Focusrite site and it indicated that with IOS the unit was plug and play. 

I cannot get any sounds from this thing. The computer sees it in GarageBand and I made sure that the audio midi and input output are set to the Scarlett. Tried input 1 and 2 set to instrument. Am I correct in thinking that with my guitar and with a set of headphone plugged in I should be able to hear myself play if I set the Monitor controls to input? Tried two guitars, 4 different cables and two pairs of headphones with the same results.

When I try to record in Garageband I also get nothing nor can I hear the built in sound out of the headphones plugged into Scarlett.

I think I may have been sold a dud. I also tried it on a PC by downloading the Focusrite USB driver but got the same results. Is there a piece of setup software that you get with the registration card that is required to make this thing work? 

Help! Looks like I bought myself a paperweight.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

A buddy of mine had the exact same problem. Plugged it into a different USB port and then it worked fine. If that's not it, try uninstalling and re-installing all the drivers and reset all your hardware settings to use the 2i4 for input and output/playback.
http://us.focusrite.com/usb-audio-interfaces/scarlett-2i4/downloads

If that doesn't work, you might have a paperweight.  Hope you get a hold of the seller.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a similar unit (Focusrite Scarlett 8i6). I don't remember having to download any specific "enabling" software to make it work. Mine came with 4 Focusrite VSTs which I did have to activate, but not for the unit itself.

Do you have the Focusrite Mix Control app running (cant remember what its called exactly)? My unit won't do shit until I have that app running (I'm on a PC). 

I'm not big on the technical details of these things, but I can try and answer any questions on mine, or if there's anything else I can do which might help debug your problem?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

bagpipe said:


> Do you have the Focusrite Mix Control app running (cant remember what its called exactly)? My unit won't do shit until I have that app running (I'm on a PC).


Sadly, there is no Mix Control app for the 2i4. The one that exists for the higher up units is not compatible with the 2i4.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Jon is right, there is no Mix control for the 2i4. I'm on a Mac, according to Focusrite there is no drivers required. After fooling around it it for the better part of a day dumping the Mac midi drivers and using the Focusrite app that is supposed to make the unit Class compliment on the Mac I got it to work for about 30 seconds but the sound was way distorted even with the volume down on the Tele, the gain near minimum on the input and the pad switch on. I tried to switch to input 2 nothing, I went back to input one dead again. 

Tried a different DAW same results. The software sees the 2i4 automatically sets it to input/output but the guitar input does not seem to get thru nor does the headphone output work. I don't have a microphone to test it out that way. I did try a friend's Motu Express interface with no problems, plug and play. I do believe I have a sick unit. Focusrite told me to deal with the Canadian distributor Erikson Audio. The receipt was in the box and is about two months out of warranty. I could send it in for repair and pay for it but I may just cut my loss and throw it out. Frustrating experience.

I got the name of the fellow who sold it to me but no phone number or e-mail address. Found him on Facebook, sent him a message and never heard back.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

GWN! said:


> I got the name of the fellow who sold it to me but no phone number or e-mail address. Found him on Facebook, sent him a message and never heard back.


That sucks man. It always irks me when I hear about deals gone bad.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Communicating via Facebook is not the greatest. He may have his Facebook set-up so that he only receives messages from friends. So he may not be aware I need to contact him. I asked the show coordinator twice for an e-mail or phone number but got no response except for the name.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I believe with facebook, anyone can message you. I have my account set to fairly private settings and can still be messaged from those not on my friends list.

Before you just chuck it (as it is handy to have), I'd see what the cost of the repair is.


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you have it set to the default soundcard in windows control panel? I use a maudio soundcard and have to set it up in the sound properties as windows defaults to the original soundcard.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

rockinbluesfan said:


> Do you have it set to the default soundcard in windows control panel? I use a maudio soundcard and have to set it up in the sound properties as windows defaults to the original soundcard.


Yes, that was one of the first things I checked when I got no sound coming out of it. The unit has be tried on four different computers 2 PC and 2 Mac. No luck. I will have to send it back to Erickson for them to have a look at it. The seller is unresponsive.


----------

